# Moving over to the Trades



## drowe1974 (Nov 7, 2019)

Im looking into becoming an electrician but was wondering what is the best path? Im 45 years old. Retired from the military for about 2 years now. I work retail in a store where I meet a lot of professional tradesmen. I have heard a lot about the lack of workers and started looking into training options. Given my age and lack of experience would it be best for me to enroll in a electrial program in a school or would it be best to find a straight apprenticeship and work from there. I am currently living in Colorado but am looking to move to the montana / idaho / washington area in the future. 

Due to my time in the military, I have the ability to pay for school pretty easily but I am not sure that is the best path. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Check out Helmets to Hardhats.

https://helmetstohardhats.org/


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't let age stop you ! Good luck


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Contact your nearest IBEW local. They have open houses every now and then, check their web site.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

Try for an IBEW apprenticeship. Most programs are very welcoming of veterans. I had several come thru my class when I was an instructor and they all did very well and set a good example for the younger apprentices.

Your age should not be a factor, I had one apprentice that was 53 and several in their forties.

If you are enrolled in an approved apprenticeship program, you can draw cash payments from you G.I.Bill to help you with your living expenses. That is what I did (long ago). Check with the Veterans Administration.


----------

